# What about this trailer?



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry for all the what do you think of this trailer threads.. But well, I have found another.. :lol:

Charmac horse trailer, 3 stall slant load, gooseneck hitch, large tack room, sleeping loft, insulated ceiling, Made to fit large/long horses, tall ceiling fits tall horses, deviders adjustable to fit long horses lots of shelving, hooks and and saddle rack, it is built on a 4 horses slant load frame, but has 3 stalls and a extra large tach room. goog tires, with good spare, battery to run lights and fans, roof recently resealed and new skylight and vents, screened wondows. wood in floors has been replaced,. This is a very sturdy well maintained trailer . The inside ais very clean and has never been moldy. outside is in good shape, but could use a cleaning. $2500

http://images.craigslist.org/5Y55Z25P53k93ob3labbh5ab8daab69031987.jpg
http://images.craigslist.org/5T25X55S63k53pb3lbbbh0704e8c504411ea3.jpg
http://images.craigslist.org/5Y45V45X13n03o03l3bbhd366e55c52a018ed.jpg
http://images.craigslist.org/5V45Z65T33na3kc3o3bbh32f20c783c9419c0.jpg

Any opinions would be great. It could possibly be a scam, but I will not buy it without seeing it, and I would bring it back.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow, that's a pretty reasonable price for the trailer I saw in the picture. If it checks out fine & no body structure issues, call me I will buy it.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

waresbear said:


> Wow, that's a pretty reasonable price for the trailer I saw in the picture. If it checks out fine & no body structure issues, call me I will buy it.


:lol: Hehehe.. Not so fast there, if it does I might by it!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Whistles innocently, what a piece of garbage, do you happen to have the link to the advert, purely so I can warn anyone else not to go look :wink::lol::lol:


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> Whistles innocently, what a piece of garbage, do you happen to have the link to the advert, purely so I can warn anyone else not to go look :wink::lol::lol:


May I ask why??? Yes it is a little rusty but that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry bad joke, looks like a nice trailer for that price, especially being taller, if I found one around here, like that and at that price I would snap it up for sure.


----------



## jumpingrules92 (Aug 2, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Sorry bad joke, looks like a nice trailer for that price, especially being taller, if I found one around here, like that and at that price I would snap it up for sure.


I thought it was funny...


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> Sorry bad joke, looks like a nice trailer for that price, especially being taller, if I found one around here, like that and at that price I would snap it up for sure.



Made me laugh!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh, :lol:Things are: 
A- our truck doesn't have a goose-neck hitch, not sure if we would be willing to pay for that to be installed
B- We have 1 horse, 14.2 hands, but we are probably going to get another bigger 16 hand or so jumping horse, but probably not for another 6 months or so, and the biggest horse our trailer can take is like 15 hands or so.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

B) to tall is better than to short a trailer, I currently use our old cow stock trailer to haul, and I'm scared that if and when I find my big horse I won't be able to go anywhere because the trailer is to short.

A), It's so worth having the goose neck, it's so much easier to tow

Where abouts is this trailer, I'd love to know where to look, around me I just don't see deals like this


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> B) to tall is better than to short a trailer, I currently use our old cow stock trailer to haul, and I'm scared that if and when I find my big horse I won't be able to go anywhere because the trailer is to short.
> 
> A), It's so worth having the goose neck, it's so much easier to tow
> 
> Where abouts is this trailer, I'd love to know where to look, around me I just don't see deals like this


CA, so it isn't near you, Canada right?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If this rig was closer (I am in BC Canada), I would seriously consider buying this trailer, refurbishing it up a bit & reselling it. I could make some easy coin.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> CA, so it isn't near you, Canada right?


YUP I'm in Saskatchewan, and there are no bargains in 3 stall slant load goosenecks


----------

